# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My DIY Light bracket!!

## smk

I used Aluminium section/bracket for my 4ft light stand.


see pic, total cost *ard* S$60

but not sure it's good enough.
depend on the item you're hanging, you can redesign the structure.
sorry mod, think this is more to DIY equipment.

mk

----------


## troyz

hi smk, thats a nice looking diy stand you have there...you are very creative bro :Well done:

----------


## smk

Hi,

thanks

some questions asked, I'll post the reply here.

- shop sell alu section at mininium 1pc (15ft)
- provide free cutting if they are not busy (i usually go on sat morning)
- don't think they provide drilling
- beside bracket, i got some end cover (see pic)
- i used the external bracket (i think they have internal bracket too)



mk

----------


## benkho

bro...3 fans, isnt that abit overkill?? i thought there is a cap on the amount of heat the fans can dissipate? i thought that 2 fans would be enough to cool the tank to a max of 26C ??? please advise.

----------


## smk

advise? nothing ! i just have 3 fans ... :Knockout: 
maybe one of them is to cool the surrounding when im viewing ... 

btw, my tanks never go below 27 :Idea: , maybe it's because of my tank location



mk

----------


## gwabbie

wow.
this aluminum bracket cost alot.
the nuts cost alot too.
because of the material used and that it wont rust.
used it before to diy my chinchilla cage.

----------

